# HELP me plant



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 22, 2011)

hi
just got me ecocomplete and i am ready for plants
50 gallon
low light/tech
no CO2


please help me decide
on what i can add
thanks in advance


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Java moss, java fern, anubias nana, wisteria, and maybe some Marimo moss would be a few I would suggest.

Google "low light aquarium plants"


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Have to yet again Echo Gizmo lol

I have also had success in my low light tanks with some Jungle Val & Cryptocrne in my background. Also my Watersprite has grown very well too.


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 22, 2011)

ty gizmo and fairchild
trying to get all info on the plants that i can add
and then will do purchase
i guess for now i'm just studying and reading alot on the plants.
thanks again


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

On my planted tanks I use a mix of fast growers (anacharis, vals, wisteria), slower growers (cryps, small swords, potted typ plants), and a centerpiece amazon sword.

I use enough anacharis/vals to completely fill the back wall and down the sides. 4 bunches for a 10g so 20 bunches for a 50g.
then use 4 small potted left and right of center (15-20 for 50g)

and the amazon sword centerpiece.


The idea is to basically "overwhelm" the tank with plants to the plants are in condtrol from day one.


my .02


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

That is the best way to do it! Get what your plant can handle, and choose what you like is what I always say! 

It's better to be prepared than to just jump into it!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The only fast growers I have are giant hygros and wisteria, and one of the most annoying aspects of both is I constantly have to prune. I've got two massive crypt plants in the foreground of my 29g tall, but they are slow growers and have yet to occupy the upper water column.

In addition, my tiger lotus is dying


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 22, 2011)

just picked this up
not sUre if it was a good deal or not
30+ Vallisneria americana min.15" tall
$13.00 

GOOD DEAL OR NOT GOOD DEAL????


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep the familiar Jungle Val. The price is good, However I have some in my tanks and really dont care too much for it, it just grows to tall and if you don't trim it, it will lay on the surface and kill light to your other plants. Also, can grow upwards to 5 feet if you let it.

But just my ordeal with it. It does look good when trimmed and like how it waves in the current. Good price anyhow.


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 22, 2011)

I keep hearing about trimming the plants so i will ask you the first question about trimming
I am guessing that trimming means just cutting it down to the size you want.
but wont this leave the leaf as a straight cut.
and how would you trim a java fern??
plants above are my first plants.
only been researching planted tanks for about 1-2 months
thanks


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep, I trim my Vals with a super sharp set of scissors. As far as Java fern I have only pulled the starts off of mine by hand and havent had to trim the leaves. But you can cut at the rhizome to thin it out.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> On my planted tanks I use a mix of fast growers (anacharis, vals, wisteria), slower growers (cryps, small swords, potted typ plants), and a centerpiece amazon sword.
> 
> I use enough anacharis/vals to completely fill the back wall and down the sides. 4 bunches for a 10g so 20 bunches for a 50g.
> then use 4 small potted left and right of center (15-20 for 50g)
> ...


That sounds more like a medium light setup than a low light one though, it depends how low light we are talking.


----------

